# Slushy, yucky, mucky weather



## NicNak (Dec 9, 2009)

Outside it is like it is raining slush.  Yuck!

It "warmed" up a bit to 2 degrees celcius, but the winds are high.

I like snow and I like rain, but not mixed together :teehee:

Supose to get another 15cm of snow, before it rains again.  

So, it is a slushy, yucky, mucky mess here :blush:


----------



## David Baxter PhD (Dec 9, 2009)

Just snow here. Accumulating quickly... I thought it wasn't supposed to start until tonight.


----------



## NicNak (Dec 9, 2009)

Apparently is not as bad as thought origionally here.   

I came right home from the doctors appointment thinking another 15cms this afternoon, but we did not get it, yet.

Since that severe storm in the summer, where there were many tornados, the news seems to say more warnings.  Cause the summer storm, people didn't realize when it was hitting that it was really going to be bad.  I never was in such a bad storm, except for when I was in Florida one year.

They got 4 feet of snow in parts of California they just said on TV :yikes3:  California can keep it :teehee:


----------



## Daniel (Dec 9, 2009)

> Outside it is like it is raining slush.



Just mix with Canada Dry.


----------



## David Baxter PhD (Dec 9, 2009)

NicNak said:


> They got 4 feet of snow in parts of California they just said on TV



It's all that global warming we keep hearing about. It wasn't this cold before global warming hit.


----------



## NicNak (Dec 9, 2009)

Daniel said:


> Just mix with Canada Dry.



:lol:

I should go outside with a cup and try to catch some :teehee:


----------



## NicNak (Dec 9, 2009)

David Baxter said:


> It's all that global warming we keep hearing about. It wasn't this cold before global warming hit.



But I always remember when I was little, there was more snow...so maybe a good trade off?  I don't know...

I don't mind snow, rain etc.  Just keep the tornados away


----------



## David Baxter PhD (Dec 9, 2009)

NicNak said:


> But I always remember when I was little, there was more snow...



That was an attenmpt at humor, actually. 

But I think when you were little you only thought there was more snow because you were a lot smaller and the snowbanks were a lot taller than you. Besides, don't you remember two years ago? We had record snowfalls that year, certainly in the Ottawa Valley and I think all across Ontario. B.C. was also hard hit that year.


----------



## NicNak (Dec 9, 2009)

Oh yes, I remember two years ago. :yikes3:

Took me 5 hours to get home one evening.  Usually takes just less than an hour.  All I can say is thank goodness for D1 on the car, so when I get stuck I can get out.  Ofcourse providing someone isn't stuck in front of me.

Once I tried to go to work and could not get out of my lot cause there were four cars stuck on the street waiting for tows :teehee:


----------



## David Baxter PhD (Dec 9, 2009)

What's D1?


----------



## NicNak (Dec 9, 2009)

Oh, Drive 1, First gear.  

I have D1, D2, D3 and D on my car.

:teehee:, Yes I also have reverse, neutral and park too.


----------



## David Baxter PhD (Dec 9, 2009)

I see. I have all those, too. I also have DW40 and 5W30. And a parking sticker and a reminder for when my next oil change is due.


----------



## NicNak (Dec 9, 2009)

David Baxter said:


> I see. I have all those, too. I also have DW40 and 5W30. And a parking sticker and a reminder for when my next oil change is due.



Well... I have WD40, 10W30, Rub-A535 and windshield wipers and fluid :nanana: and I also have an oil change reminder sticker too.  :teehee:

and a 2.4 twin cam :teehee:


----------



## David Baxter PhD (Dec 9, 2009)

Hmmm... Well I have 40W, 60W, and 100W lightbulbs, and some of those new energy saving things that are like 22.153W or whatever - how the hell are you supposed to figure those things out? - and AA, AAA, C, and D batteries.


----------



## NicNak (Dec 9, 2009)

Wow, you are well stocked Dr Baxter incase of a power failure or incase you have a mass light bulb burn out :teehee:


----------



## Eye Stigmata (Dec 9, 2009)

Ugh! I hear you guys... It's disgutsting here! I'm in Waterloo, and we got 15cm of snow last night, then it was POURING rain for about 4 hours this morning, and now it's freezing cold, very very windy and snowing again, with a high of -10 for tomorrow....

I think I prefer Calgary winters! It's so damp here, -2 feels like -15. NASTY!!


----------



## Jazzey (Dec 9, 2009)

...in the middle of a blizzard right now...I wonder if I can buy snow tires tomorrow? :blush:


----------



## NicNak (Dec 9, 2009)

Jazzey said:


> ...in the middle of a blizzard right now...I wonder if I can buy snow tires tomorrow? :blush:



Do you currently have all seasons on right now Jazzey?   

Snow tires good idea though.    We want to make sure you stay safe :hug:


----------



## Jazzey (Dec 9, 2009)

Yes, I have all seasons and have been 'planning' for the past three weeks to get those snow tires.  I really need them here (a lot of hills) - just haven't quite gotten around to it.


----------



## Daniel (Dec 9, 2009)

Until then, just call to have a limo take you to work and to Walmart.


----------



## Jazzey (Dec 9, 2009)

:lol:  are you offering to pay for that fare, Daniel?  That's awfully chivalrous of you :blush:

Instead though, can we go back to having Morgan Freeman swing by and pick me for Walmart? I'd rather that - :thankyou:


----------



## NicNak (Dec 9, 2009)

Jazzey said:


> Instead though, can we go back to having Morgan Freeman swing by and pick me for Walmart? I'd rather that - :thankyou:




Driving Ms Jazzey :rofl:


----------



## Jazzey (Dec 9, 2009)

...Exactly!


----------



## Daniel (Dec 9, 2009)

Yes, as Jazzey says:

http://resources2.news.com.au/image...ssica-Tandy-in-Driving-Miss-Daisy-6501855.jpg


----------



## Jazzey (Dec 9, 2009)

:lol:  But, I look a little cuter - my fur isn't quite as wrinkled around the mouth.


----------



## NicNak (Dec 9, 2009)

Since you both seem to have connections.  I wouldn't mind if Lenny Kravitz or Paul Stanley came to pick me up, just so you know


----------



## Jazzey (Dec 9, 2009)

Daniel's the one with the connections.


----------



## NicNak (Dec 9, 2009)

Jazzey said:


> Daniel's the one with the connections.



That's ok Jazzey. 

Just wanted to say, just incase.  I would also _settle_ for Sidney Crosby, if Paul Stanley or Lenny Kravitz happens to not be available :teehee:


----------

